# Stadiums of College football (FCS division)



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Expansion on the Butler Bowl. Capacity ~7,500










































http://www.butlersports.com/video/Building_Butler_Bowl.flv

Here's a video of what it's going to look like when it's finished.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

bajanssen said:


> And these are stdiums just for college use only?


Yes. These are the smaller schools/teams compared to what is regularly shown on TV. Essentially this thread is for venues from the second division of college football.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

bajanssen said:


> And these are stdiums just for college use only?


The majority are on the college campus and owned by the college. Very few play in stadiums not owned by the college, example portland plays in a AAA baseball stadium. 
Some of the stadiums may also hold various other events like track completions, high school playoff games, NFL training camps, and some share their stadium with the university's soccer/lacrosse teams


----------



## bajanssen (Feb 20, 2009)

These are bigger then the average top division soccerstadiums in The Netherlands!


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

bajanssen said:


> These are bigger then the average top division soccerstadiums in The Netherlands!


I'd say the average FCS stadium is more like the Butler Bowl which I posted rather than the Yale Bowl. Since Yale was a power in the 1920s and 30s they have a massive stadium. The southern teams also play in big cities in the state who use their stadium for other events.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Archbishop said:


> I'd say the average FCS stadium is more like the Butler Bowl which I posted rather than the Yale Bowl. Since Yale was a power in the 1920s and 30s they have a massive stadium. The southern teams also play in big cities in the state who use their stadium for other events.


An important distinction must be drawn at the FCS level, and that's between the scholarship leagues and the non-scholarship (mid-major) leagues. Non-scholarship schools run what are basically glorified D-III programs that only play D-I football because you must be D-I in all sports (you can have one sport exempted for D-I, like Johns Hopkins lacrosse, at the expense of another sport of the same gender).

Butler plays in the non-scholarship Pioneer League. Of the 20 FCS stadiums which seat 6,000 or fewer, 7 belong to Pioneer schools and 8 belong to schools from the Northeast Conference, which only recently began allowing a maximum of 40 football scholarships (FCS limit is 63), roughly the same as D-II allows.

The one exception among non-schollies is the Ivy League, which, as mentioned before, used to be a major power among college football programs before the advent of the Associated Press poll in 1937, so most of their stadiums are comparatively large for FCS football. 

Among the full-scholarship FCS programs, the average capacity rests somewhere within the 15-20,000 range.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Alerus Center (cap. 13,500), Grand Forks, ND









Alex G. Spanos Stadium (cap. 11,075), San Luis Obispo, CA


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Stewart Stadium (cap. 17,312), Ogden, UT









Bobcat Stadium (cap. 13,500), Bozeman, Montana









Alamodome (cap. 65,000), San Antonio, Texas (home of UTSA Roadrunners)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Football is big in the United States, but they're also a nation of 310 million. 32 NFL teams just isn't going to come close to satisfying demand.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Football is big in the United States, but they're also a nation of 310 million. 32 NFL teams just isn't going to come close to satisfying demand.


College football also existed decades before the NFL, and for a long time afterward was more popular.


----------



## ronfitch (Aug 27, 2010)

bajanssen said:


> And these are stdiums just for college use only?


Speaking only for the UNI-Dome (University of Northern Iowa), the answer is no.

Two local high schools - Cedar Falls High School and Northern University High School - have use the UNI-Dome for most if not all home football games since the stadium was completed in 1976. Other local high schools have occasionally used the UNI-Dome for football games and the Iowa High School Athletic Association has used it for high school football playoffs, high school wrestling championships and the Dickinson Relays (university and high school track) for a number of years.

The UNI-Dome is part of the campus, I believed technically owned by the state of Iowa and managed by Iowa Board of Regents (the Regents run UNI, the University of Iowa and Iowa State University). 

There are concerts and other events non-university related held in the UNI-Dome over the years. But I don't think there has been a concert in recent history (it holds 22,000 for concerts and performers have included The Grateful Dead, the Rolling Stones, The Who, Pink Floyd, the Police and Fleetwood Mac).


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Well for the most the only tenant is the colleges football team. Particularly in the lower divisions the given university's track or soccer teams may also use the stadium. And with some of the domes basketball is housed there as well. But there are almost never professional teams using these stadiums. High school state tournament games are often played at major college stadiums, northern ones sometimes will host a major hockey game in the winter as well as the odd concert and such.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Benn said:


> Well for the most the only tenant is the colleges football team. Particularly in the lower divisions the given university's track or soccer teams may also use the stadium. And with some of the domes basketball is housed there as well. But there are almost never professional teams using these stadiums. High school state tournament games are often played at major college stadiums, northern ones sometimes will host a major hockey game in the winter as well as the odd concert and such.


This.

Franklin Field (Home of Penn, in Philadelphia) has hosted: American football, soccer, track, rugby league, rugby union, lacrosse, field hockey, cricket and concerts that I know of.

They certainly get a workout.


----------



## DrewBlay (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you


________________________________

maths games
free division games for kids


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

bajanssen said:


> And these are stdiums just for college use only?


yes, with the exception of an occasional high school game.... they're really too small for anything else


----------



## CainanUK (May 4, 2008)

There are very few worse places to watch a football game than Hornet Stadium (Sac State). That place is a dump like you could not possibly imagine!


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

CainanUK said:


> There are very few worse places to watch a football game than Hornet Stadium (Sac State). That place is a dump like you could not possibly imagine!


Um, no. Hornet is no Wembley, but it is not a total dump. Other than being made of ugly scaffolding it is a fine place to watch a game. 


























http://www.hornetsports.com/sports/football/StadiumInfo.asp


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another pic of the UNI Dome:


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I love the UNI Dome, it's so cramped!


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Cramton Bowl in Montgomery, AL will host new bowl game starting in Dec 2014

http://www.nbcsports.com/college-football/new-alabama-bowl-game-pit-sun-belt-vs-mac


----------

